# Cover Hulls Vs. Trappers Antifreeze?



## gander08 (Jan 5, 2011)

With this being my first year being able to trap and a lot of time on my hands coming up with Christmas break, I think Im more excited about trapping for my first time than I am Christmas! I have really started to take interest in trapping this past year, and finally have everything I need. I didnt go cheap about it either, bought good quality so it would last. So my question isI have trappers antifreeze and Cover Hulls, what do you prefer? Also, if I use just straight cover hulls, wont it be hard to bed my trap? Also, if I use the antifreeze, should I mix it with the dirt I sift, or just put it in the bed and around the jaws? Thank you and Happy Holidays and Trapping!


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm no expert on K9's (or anything else I guess) but I think the hulls would do a better job. I've used the Anti-freeze and had them walk all over it so I'm going to Peat moss. I dont know if I wasnt putting enough Calcium Chloride on the set or if after awhile you need to re-do it. I just watched a Video and they used peat moss for cold weather. Some of the other K9 guys on here could tell you a ton more than me. If its in the water I have some good luck but the K9's give me fits, Ive caught a few Coyotes, fox and 1 Bobcat, but miss way more than I catch. Good luck with what ever you try.

Mark


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I use a calcium chloride or salt along with peat moss and dry dirt. Here is my process:

Dig out trap bed 
Spread light layer of salt
Peat Moss
bed trap
peat moss
Salt
Dry dirt
then a layer of salt over everything in about a 3 foot diameter

Its not always exactly this way, but you get the rough idea. I still get frozen traps and other problems, but it works for me pretty good. I also try and use deep stepdowns and use mostly peat moss. Good luck.


----------

